# Psychological tests



## ak_pham (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I've got an interview coming up with one of the "biggest" sovereign wealth funds (don't really want to mention the name of the fund though) in Abu Dhabi. For that, I am required to go there and attend a psychological test by the HR department. I am just wondering:

1. Have any of you guys undergone this kind of test before?
2. Any idea on what type of test it would be? (IQ, public safety, attitude or personality?)
3. Is there anyway to prepare for this kind of test or should I just be truthful to myself?

By the way, my role is in investment (with a bit quantitative).

Thanks a lot for your help.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's a psychometric test, you cannot prepare. You just have to do it. Basically, even if you try to hide something and succeed in one question, that same question will be asked a couple more times in different ways and you will not be able to maintain the deception. Google psychometric testing to find out more so you cam better understand what it is you will be doing. There are generally some tests available free you can do on line, which may prove useful. Good luck....


----------



## ak_pham (Feb 27, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> If it's a psychometric test, you cannot prepare. You just have to do it. Basically, even if you try to hide something and succeed in one question, that same question will be asked a couple more times in different ways and you will not be able to maintain the deception. Google psychometric testing to find out more so you cam better understand what it is you will be doing. There are generally some tests available free you can do on line, which may prove useful. Good luck....


Thanks a lot for your reply BedouGirl.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1. Yes. 
2. All of them. 
3. Nope, just take it.


----------



## jackie606 (Feb 24, 2012)

I worked in AD in same environment and .. yes its psychometric and yes its impossible to be prepared, but it is standard so the google surf should prepare you


----------

